# Understanding Spiritual Gifts by Robert L. Thomas



## Mayflower (May 23, 2007)

I saw at an local christianbookshop:

- Understanding Spiritual Gifts: A Verse-by-Verse Study of 1 Corinthians 12-14 by Robert L. Thomas.

- Only One Way?: Reaffirming the Exclusive Truth Claims of Christianity Only One Way? by Richard D. Phillips (Editor)

Anyone familiar with this works ? Thoughts or reviews ?


----------



## bookslover (May 25, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> I saw at an local christianbookshop:
> 
> - Understanding Spiritual Gifts: A Verse-by-Verse Study of 1 Corinthians 12-14 by Robert L. Thomas.
> 
> ...



Robert L. Thomas, 79, is a professor at The Master's Seminary in Sun Valley, California (at John MacArthur's church). His volume will doubtless come at the spiritual gifts chapters from a classic dispensational position. He's a good writer, nonethless; his book is probably an interesting read.

I know nothing of Phillips's book.


----------

